# NEW GIFT!!! Beretta Model 84BB. GOOD DEAL OR NOT?????



## Jcervo (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello all, glad to be a part of the forum.
I had a question regarding a gift from my father that was given to me yesterday. He purchased a well used Beretta 84BB from a gunshop for 275 on the nose with one 13 round mag and some worn grips (which I am going to sand a refinish) One notable thing from the photos is the metal pitting on the slide and some other parts of the gun... it didnt seem to effect this beauties abilities in shooting but maybe worth mentioning. I was wondering if anyone could observe the posted photos and tell me if my dad got a deal or not. 

PS fed the gun 50 rounds and it shoots like brand new and I am in love to be honest!!!


----------



## Jcervo (Jul 28, 2011)

I cant see the photos after I uploaded them, what happened? lol


----------



## ickthus (Aug 7, 2010)

$275 is a good deal. I have a 84BB that is an Israel police return $300. The outside is well used but inside like new and drills the black @ 50yards. A little .380 holding @ 50yards!! I have a lot of love for this cock and lock .380.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a Model 84F, that I just bought recently, and am in love with the thing. I paid a bit more than 275.00 though! So far it will shoot just about anything I stuff into it as far as bullet profiles. It came with two magazines and I am going to order two more from either Beretta or ProMag. Did I say I love this gun!?! Big Time! I would say you did pretty good at that price point for your Model 84.


----------



## Ric70506 (Aug 27, 2011)

I would say that you got a great deal. A gift from your father that you like and shoots well and which did not cost you a thing. I would say that your father got a decent deal at $275.00 out the door. Check CDNN for factory grips and extra magazines.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

My 32nd edition of the Gun Traders Guide says the Model 84(BB) is a improved version of the Model 84B. The BB has a strengthened slide, frame and recoil spring over the Model 84B. Caliber is .380 ACP with a 13-round magazine, 3.82 inch barrel, and weighs in at around 23 oz. (empty).

NIB w/plastic grips - 490$, Ex Cond. - 415$, Gd Cond. - 280$
NIB w/wood grips - 525$, Ex. Cond. - 438$, Gd Cond. - 300$

With the pitting on the slide, I would say it would be in GOOD Condition myself. Hope this info helps. Good condition means NRA 68%. Excellent condition means NRA 95%.


----------

